# Residential Construction Type



## Stephen Bent (Dec 13, 2017)

I am currently designing a two story with basement 8,200 sq. ft. ICF construction residence with insulated concrete floors and manufactured wood truss roof system.  I am trying to determine what the IBC construction type would be for this type of building.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to the board
Under the IBC a R-3 is unlimited in area and restricted to 3 stories as a V-B so I would call it  a V-B


----------



## JBI (Dec 13, 2017)

Section 602 and Table 601 should give you some guidance. Type VB is a safe and easy call, but if it is single family why not use the IRC? No 'construction type' to worry about and prescriptive provisions for ICF (good call BTW, my basement is ICF and I'm glad I did it).


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2017)

What year 

IBC

and

IRC

Has the city adopted??


----------



## steveray (Dec 13, 2017)

Could be IIIB, but like MT said, if it works as VB, run it as VB


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 13, 2017)

Agree with JBI, if you're using IRC then the question really doesn't come up, if you're using IBC then VB is a safe call.  You could use a more restrictive type if you want, but there should be no reason to.


----------



## Stephen Bent (Dec 13, 2017)

cda said:


> What year
> 
> IBC
> 
> ...


2015 IBC and IRC


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Mr. Bent.

IRC would be appropriate up to 3 stories above grade for any materials permitted by the code.

Under the IBC with the wood roof truss narrows it down to Type 3 (III) or 5 (V). The issue for Type 3  requires a 2-hr. fire-resistant construction of the exterior load bearing walls in accordance with Table 601.

Note need to follow the approved manufacturer's installation guidelines such as an ICC ESR for Type 3 to assure its installation is compliant as noncombustible

The concrete floor would allow it be Type 2 (II) provided the wood roof assembly is of FRTW or meets another exception in 603.1


----------



## Stephen Bent (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the clarifications!


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2017)

Stephen Bent said:


> 2015 IBC and IRC



Thanks

It helps knowing which code and even state
To answer the questions since a different year may help or hurt


Keep on asking !!


----------

